# Early Rider Belter 16 Trail



## Rookie0681 (27. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

bin gerade kurz davor ein Early Bike Trail für meinen Sohn zu kaufen.
Schade ist nur, dass es das Rad nicht mit der Sram Automatix gibt.
Hat von euch schon mal jemand versucht das Rad auf die Sram Nabe umzurüsten?

Gruss Tobi


----------



## Linipupini (27. Februar 2017)

Einer ist immer der erste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rookie0681 (27. Februar 2017)

Da hast du recht, also muss ich mich dem wohl selber annehmen
Wenn noch jemand nen Tipp hat, nehme gerne Vorschläge an


----------



## nosaint77 (27. Februar 2017)

Der Rahmen hat die besten Voraussetzungen dafür. Wenn du den laufradsatz nicht selbst bauen willst, frag mal bei kubike. Das 16er gibt es dort als custom mit der Automatix und wie man hier so lesen kann, gibt es bei kubike auch "Ersatzteile" die nicht im Shop gelistet sind. Kläre ob dein Riemenritzel drauf passt und natürlich die nabenbreite gleich ist. Nach getaner Arbeit wollen wir noch höflichst um Fotos bitten [emoji41]


----------



## Rookie0681 (28. Februar 2017)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Der Rahmen hat die besten Voraussetzungen dafür. Wenn du den laufradsatz nicht selbst bauen willst, frag mal bei kubike. Das 16er gibt es dort als custom mit der Automatix und wie man hier so lesen kann, gibt es bei kubike auch "Ersatzteile" die nicht im Shop gelistet sind. Kläre ob dein Riemenritzel drauf passt und natürlich die nabenbreite gleich ist. Nach getaner Arbeit wollen wir noch höflichst um Fotos bitten [emoji41]


----------



## nosaint77 (28. Februar 2017)

Text verloren gegangen...


----------



## Rookie0681 (28. Februar 2017)

Hey, erstmal vielen Dank für den Tipp mit Kubike. Werde aber das Laufrad selber umspeichen usw. Es wäre nur interessant wie du schon gesagt hast, wie die Einbaubreite der HA ist und ob der Riemenantrieb kompatibel mit der Automatix ist.
Mein Tel hat sich vorhin selbstständig gemacht und den Text einfach gelöscht


----------



## chris_at (15. September 2017)

@Rookie0681  hast du den Umbau durchgeführt bzw. hast du überhaupt noch eine passende Automatix bekommen?


----------



## davedave (8. November 2017)

Moin

Habe das auch vor den early rider umzurüsten schon jemand erfolg gehabt??
Grüsse


----------



## joglo (9. November 2017)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Der Rahmen hat die besten Voraussetzungen dafür. Wenn du den laufradsatz nicht selbst bauen willst, frag mal bei kubike. Das 16er gibt es dort als custom mit der Automatix und wie man hier so lesen kann, gibt es bei kubike auch "Ersatzteile" die nicht im Shop gelistet sind. Kläre ob dein Riemenritzel drauf passt und natürlich die nabenbreite gleich ist. Nach getaner Arbeit wollen wir noch höflichst um Fotos bitten [emoji41]



Ein 16er HR mit Automatix gibt’s offiziell im Shop https://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop...5/Hinterrad-16-Zoll-mit-2-Gang-Automatik.html
Einbaubreite ist 120mm, kann auf und 130mm gebracht werden bzw. etwas weniger durch weglassen von Kontermuttern etc.
Achtung: Gewicht des HR ist aber 1,6Kg! und ich persönlich finde die Qualität der Automatix fragwürdig besonders die Stahlvariante, ist schweineschwer, läuft rel. schwergängig und auch Verarbeitungsqualität ist sehr einfach.
Selber eine Automatixnabe kaufen ist aktuell schwierig weil nirgends verfügbar zumindest die Modelle mit 28Loch und Freilauf.

Gruß


----------



## davedave (9. November 2017)

joglo schrieb:


> Ein 16er HR mit Automatix gibt’s offiziell im Shop https://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop...5/Hinterrad-16-Zoll-mit-2-Gang-Automatik.html
> Einbaubreite ist 120mm, kann auf und 130mm gebracht werden bzw. etwas weniger durch weglassen von Kontermuttern etc.
> Achtung: Gewicht des HR ist aber 1,6Kg! und ich persönlich finde die Qualität der Automatix fragwürdig, ist schweineschwer und Reibung und auch Verarbeitungsqualität eher mies.
> Selber eine Automatixnabe kaufen ist aktuell schwierig weil nirgends verfügbar zumindest die Modelle mit 28Loch und Freilauf.
> ...


Was würde es denn am ende an gewicht zusätzlich on top bringen? Was wiegt das original laufrad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joglo (9. November 2017)

davedave schrieb:


> Was würde es denn am ende an gewicht zusätzlich on top bringen? Was wiegt das original laufrad?


Das muss halt einer der Belter besitzer selber messen. Nur zum Vgl. ein 16" HR eines Wooms hat mit Freilaufritzel ~700g, ich gehe davon aus das die Laufräder von anderen hier z.B. in diesem Thread https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aufbau-eines-16zoll-von-null-beginnend.854403/ nochmals deutlich leichter sind/werden.


----------

